# Problem



## 2ofus (Dec 25, 2012)

Hi everyone

I finally got up the courage to tell my husband tonight that his erections aren't the same anymore. I started to give him BJ, my husband is not your typical male, sex is NOT a priority for him. I do get turned down. Anyway his erections are no where as big as they use to be, his weight wouldn't help this but his foreskin doesn't even come all the way back. What I mean is the head of his penis hardly shows. So back to tonight, my husband usually turns all the lights off but tonight we were in the lounge room with the lights on and after some time I noticed again his foreskin was still covering the head of his penis but what shocked me was the head of his penis was nearly white. It was like it wasn't getting any blood. I wasn't rough, I was very gentle.

A little Background 

He is early 40's about 35kg over weight, doesn't drink, doesn't smoke. He does have trouble keeping an erection and last year I convinced him to see a specialist. We both went along and after blood test, physical exam and a few chats the Dr said his testosterone levels are ok ( not off the charts but ok ). The Dr conclusion was he needed to loose weight. You don't need to be a doctor to realise that !!

I'd say his problems started 2-3 years ago and have gotten worse.

Anyway I know he needs to see a Dr, I'm just wondering if anyone knows what this is ?

I'm in a different time zone to most of you so I won't be able to reply until tomorrow.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dormant (Apr 3, 2012)

I had a similar foreskin problem back in the 90's. I ended up having to get it removed. The surgeon told me, if he hadn't removed it, it would eventually have resulted in cancer. Have him go to the doctor and have it checked. It is that important.


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

cardiovascular health is the most important thing for male sexual functioning. 

did the doctor send him for a stress test? 

why is it your husband doing anything to lose weight? Does he want to die early? hows is life insurance look? Got kids?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lancer (Sep 15, 2014)

It does sound like he needs to get to the doctor for a complete physical. The erection problem could just be a symptom of other problems.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

35kg = 77 lbs. that's a lot.

2ofus. How tall is your man? that makes a big difference.

a couple of thoughts.

1. just because his tests came in sort of normal doesn't mean there's not a T issue.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

2. you say the problems started 2-3 years ago.

was this when he started picking up weight?


----------



## 2ofus (Dec 25, 2012)

Thanks for everyone's replies

Dormant. I don't think it's a foreskin problem (but I'm not a Dr). His foreskin will come back but mostly it doesn't. It's like his erection isn't long enough to make the foreskin retract.

Clipclop2. No the Dr didn't send him for stress tests. Yes we do have two primary school aged children. My husband has been saying for years he'll loose weight but he never has. The specialist we spoke to last year was very blunt with him and told him his weight will cause him a lot of problems. I exercise most days and I've asked him to join me and he won't. I've spoken with him (lots of times) about his food choices and portion size. His main problem is he doesn't have breakfast or lunch and then when he comes home in the afternoon he eats anything and everything.

Lancer. I agree

Jorgegene. My husband is 6 foot. He has never been under weight but when I met him he looked good. He was and still is very very muscular. Most of the extra weight he is carrying is around his middle. The weight has steadily gone on over the years. I agree, I do think he has a testosterone problem and maybe we need to see another specialist.


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

I think you should put your foot down with him. And then also tell him that you like him to take out a big fat policy, no pun intended, because you don't want to leave your children without . if it's not for work then he might very well have to take have a check up. And if he smoked between that and the weight he's really not going to like the premiums. 

I think he should revisit the doctor and look at his weight and take it seriously.

How is his cholesterol?


----------



## 2ofus (Dec 25, 2012)

clipclop2 said:


> How is his cholesterol?



He takes cholesterol lowering medication so it's fine but he has a family history of heart attacks and strokes.

Honestly the more I write the more I realise his time seems limited. I'll chat with him later. We are really busy at the moment so I know he will say he will see the Dr when things quieten down. He doesn't think he has a problem. Sex is not a priority to him so he is not worried about fixing that problem. But he needs to see the dr and loose weight for his own health.

I can lead a horse to water but I can't make him drink


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

When I lost 40 pounds it made a "big" difference.


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

His doctor is not being strong enough with him.

It's this a long term family doctor or a guy he goes to see when something is up?

Look, his health is his responsibility. Perhaps if you are really concerned it will matter but it might not. You can't make him handle this. 

It is difficult when you love someone and they don't understand the greater implications.


----------



## FormerSelf (Apr 21, 2013)

If he is overweight and sedentary, this will have a huge effect on his circulation, especially if there is some arteriosclerosis. Obesity and diet also is a major factor leading to trigger diabetes symptoms, one of which is erectile dysfunction.


----------

